
Effeckt.css – Performant CSS transitions and animations - Ideabile
http://h5bp.github.io/Effeckt.css/
======
sotojuan
This project hasn't been updated for almost a year, is not fast, and the
issues suggest that it's dead. Why post it?

~~~
xbryanx
I agree.

What's the recently updated, fast, actively developed alternative in this
space?

------
mpolichette
This library has been "not ready for prime time" for at least 2 years now...
:-/

------
komali2
These are all really nice looking, but the android radio buttons seem very
user-unfriendly. I'm usually pretty good at sorting out indecipherable buttons
and whatnot but they've got me stumped.

------
cordite
I guess some of these would be fancy on mobile, but the latency between action
and the ultimate feedback is remarkably high. (as with any animation)

This would not work well in a product that end users use day in and out, often
with keyboard savvy shortcuts to save time.

------
lukasm
Macbook 2014, Chrome and it's super slow.

~~~
robbrown451
They aren't slow on my macbook/chrome (which is a bit older than that). Are
you speaking of the actual timing of the animation, or the framerate? If it is
the timing, that can be adjusted. For instance, in the css you'll find things
like:

transition: -webkit-transform 500ms;

transition: transform 500ms;

Just change that 500ms to 200ms and it will take less time. The effects will
be more subtle (so maybe not as good for "showing off" as in the demo), but
probably a better experience.

------
harunurhan
Most of them are not really smooth (Chrome 49 on Macbook)

------
scott_hardy
It appears the project is all but dead:
[https://github.com/h5bp/Effeckt.css/graphs/code-
frequency](https://github.com/h5bp/Effeckt.css/graphs/code-frequency)

------
emehrkay
I didn't get performant from this demo, but I did come across another lib that
I starred on github
[https://github.com/daneden/animate.css](https://github.com/daneden/animate.css)
it may do some of the same things and seems to be pretty active

------
x3sphere
Looks nice, but most of these show significant frame drops on my phone (Galaxy
S6).

------
bananaoomarang
"Performant" :P

~~~
derFunk
Not exactly sure what you mean, but the funny thing is that there seems to be
no single-word translation from the German "performant" ("with high
performance") to English. Or is it?

~~~
EugeneOZ
He means animations on that page are slow as hell.

------
gmantom
This is really slick. I am amazed at what people are doing with CSS these
days.

HTML 5 + JS + CSS is slowly becoming the best way to build UIs native or
otherwise.

